
I made a spaced repetition social media website - MehranJ
The idea is that people see a lot of stuff that they find insightful, but then promptly forget.  My social network (named Perennium) is a place for people to post insightful stuff and interesting ideas they find or think of, and others can “spotlight” those so they’d see them again every once in a while and it sticks in their mind.<p>It’s basically a social network centered around spreading timeless insights and interesting ideas that utilizes memory techniques to help you remember what you&#x27;ve learned.<p>The website is called Perennium and here’s the link to it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;perennium.io (currently only works well on desktop)<p>I’d really appreciate if you could join it and give me some feedback.  I hope it will be useful for you!<p>(I don&#x27;t know if this belongs in Show HN or regular HN, since it is a product I want to show you, but it&#x27;s not in beta.  I&#x27;ll repost as Show HN if that&#x27;s where it belongs.)
======
ksaj
I used to work for a firewall company in the 90's. Their product's original
name was "Janus" until they discovered Europeans pronounce it without the J
sound -- like Anus. They renamed the firewall to literally avoid sounding like
ass (a startup story that unsurprisingly does not appear on their corporate
ABOUT page).

Now, about "Perennium": Taint the kind of name I would use for that very same
reason.

This isn't meant as an insult and hope it doesn't come across that way. I love
the project idea.

------
ColinWright
I don't understand how items get in my "feed" to start with. I don't
understand the flow of items, display, work, or attention.

Some of the words you're using make me want to join in, others make me want to
run.

Make me want to play: timeless insights, memory techniques, insightful post,
timeless content.

Make me want to run: social network, community of your peers.

But really, I don't know how it works, how I'd interact with it, how content
is submitted, ...

... and I don't have time to sign up as an experiment to play.

Personally, I like a bullet list that conveys the usage flow.

Hope that helps.

~~~
MehranJ
Thanks for the great feedback.

Posts in your feed upon signing up are the ones with the most spotlights. Once
you follow people, you'll start seeing posts by them. I'll have to work on
conveying this I guess.

Why would "community of your peers" turn you away?

Thanks a lot!

~~~
ColinWright
> _Why would "community of your peers" turn you away?_

I've seen it in so many places, mostly on things that turn out to be "Meh" at
best, and occasionally "Ew".

But I don't want a "community of my peers", I want a community of people who
find insights I otherwise wouldn't have found. My peers are people with whom I
share interests, but I want insights from people who are interesting.

~~~
MehranJ
Changed accordingly. Thanks!

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - better (I think).

Also, you have this:

> _" It's easy to forget the occasional insightful post on Twitter ..."_

That made me think your site somehow links with or takes content from Twitter.
I'm starting to think that's not the case. If not, if you are in fact
independent, you might want:

"On other social media sites it's easy to lose or forget the occasional
insightful post, but on ..."

Also, you really should be using https. With LetsEncrypt it shouldn't cost
anything except time, and learning how to set it up.

~~~
MehranJ
Good point. I'll take that into consideration. Thank you.

I have the SSL and people can change pages to https by changing the URL, but
I'm still trying to get a hang of making all pages automatically https.
Thanks!

